# NECESSITY in LA



## Ben Rowe (Jan 2, 2008)

Well we got back from La early tues morning. We had some great trip while we were down there. We broke the La state record Queen Snapper, and have the a pending World Record Queen Snapper. I will have more pictures after I sort through them on my computer but I will give a short summary of our trip. Tagged a blue, caught tunas, Had 4 wahoo over 55lbs, killed a mako, busted some records, caught a 26lb scamp, barrell fish, yellow edge and snoweys, tilefish, lots of triggers, sailfish and thats just what I can recall.


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

Awesome, What a great trip.......:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the report, would love to see some more pictures. Sounds like a tremendous trip. That scamp had to be a beast.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats a stud queen snapper for sure. What was the weight on it?

Thanks for the report


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

zoom in on the second pic and the scale I believe reads 20.13 lbs


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Awesome job. I go in about 3 weeks. Hoping for a good trip as well.


----------



## kekman (Jun 12, 2009)

wow...dizzy just thinking about all of those species in one trip



looking forward to hearing more - where did u guys run out of, how long, where, etc?



awesome trip!:bowdown


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Man, congrats on one heck of a trip. Well done and congrats on the records.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Dang mighty fine trip right there. I see the tanacom bulls in the back ground. Man they work good . 26 pound Mr Scamp WOW. Sailfish a Blue and a Mako to booth. That's what I am talking about. Did you trailer over or by sea? Sounds like a trip of a life time. Thanks for the post and pictures. Gene


----------



## Gemdandy (Oct 1, 2007)

That's a 62' Resmondo Gene, That'd be a hell of a trailer!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Gemdandy (9/16/2009)*That's a 62' Resmondo Gene, That'd be a hell of a trailer!


I now see your point. In the post I only seen a cat. Gene


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

Congrats on some nice fish! I guess my only question would be that I didn't think you could set records using electric reels! I noticed the tanacom plugged on the left side of your picture.


----------



## Ben Rowe (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry for the lack of responses my computer bit the dust so im using my brothers computer. To answer some questions the NECESSITY is a 62ft Resmondo chater boat from Orange Beach. We fished a spot and caught 2 Queens on the elec reel then fired down conventional and thats how we got the records. The computer shop said they would be able to save all my pics so when i get it back the pics will be posted. on another note we got back from a overnighter yeterday with really big blackfins, big jacks, and 6 Wahoo to about 60 lbs


----------

